# 2006



## steel (Jan 4, 2006)

new year = new plan to get in better condition. my goals are simply to loose fat and get stronger, thus rendering me in better and healthier overall physical condition. im going to try to train 6 times a week, 4 weights sessions and 2 cardio. iv been training on and off for a good year but injuries and lack of motivation at times have hampered my progress. well im determined 2006 is going to be different. by the time im 24 in april i want to be in the best condition of my life and am going to work hard to formulate a plan and keep motivated during the coming months. january i am planning to strictly stick to 4 weights sessions a week with lower weight to ease myself into it and avoid any injuries which have been a problem in the past when iv rushed into things. for the first phase (4 weeks) i am going to work a simple upper/lower body split to get into a decent condition before working on more specific splits later. the plan is:

mon: upper
tue: cardio
wed: lower
thu: upper
fri: cardio
sat: lower
sun: off

i have worked it this way as i play football on tuesdays and fridays so im working my weights routine around that. if i miss a football session i will either play squash or go swimming - i would normaly run a few times a week but its dark when i get home from work so cant untill spring/summer. 

diet wise - im going to keep protein intake high (shakes and chicken) and lower the carbs after lunch time but again for the 1st phase i will ease into this as i simply want to be in a good enough condition after the 4 weeks so that i can push harder in the 2nd phase.

i will try to post everyday with what iv done the night before.


----------



## steel (Jan 4, 2006)

*03-12-06*

cardio:
6 a side football - 60 mins.

first game back since before christmas, it went ok, probably easier than i thought but i probably kept a bit too much back.


----------



## steel (Jan 5, 2006)

04-01-06

rest:

felt really tired and aching after football so rested. playing again on friday so might not lift thursday either. iv not played for a couple of weeks and thought i was fine after playing but im aching all over - legs, arms and shoulders. i think maybe i should stretch and maybe some very light weights thursday but no more as i want to be ok for friday. might have to ease back into it more than i thought - i could probably lift alright but its important to me that im 100% for football.


----------



## GFR (Jan 5, 2006)

steel said:
			
		

> *03-12-06*
> 
> cardio:
> 6 a side football - 60 mins.
> ...


----------



## GFR (Jan 5, 2006)

steel said:
			
		

> 04-12-06
> 
> rest:
> 
> felt really tired and aching after football so rested. playing again on friday so might not lift thursday either. iv not played for a couple of weeks and thought i was fine after playing but im aching all over - legs, arms and shoulders. i think maybe i should stretch and maybe some very light weights thursday but no more as i want to be ok for friday. might have to ease back into it more than i thought - i could probably lift alright but its important to me that im 100% for football.


----------



## steel (Jan 5, 2006)

what does ??? mean? can you not understand the post? basically my 1st love is football, soccer if your american! and i feel rough as hell after playing tuesday and so not keen on lifting hard in case i feel worse friday and my game suffers.


----------



## GFR (Jan 5, 2006)

3-12-06

4-12-06

*Its 1-06-06 Bro*


----------



## steel (Jan 5, 2006)

i must be going mad!

over here date is done like this: day/month/year so it should be 04/01/06!

your right though- where have i had the 12 from!? must be stuck in 2005!!!!!


----------

